# Any bike clubs around Forney/Sunnyvale/Mesquite/Rockwall area???



## idohcvtecexi

I am a new rider, but am looking for some riding partners, or a club that I can ride with. I live in Forney texas, and I always see a group of riders, heading east on highway 80 (near River club, driving range). They all wear green safety jackets/jerseys. 

Does anyone have any info on this club or group of riders?

If so, please contact me ASAP, as I am ready to log some miles.

Thanks,

Armando
214-693-9478


----------



## JeffN

Rockwall Cycling is your best option: www.rockwallcycling.com


----------



## idohcvtecexi

Ok, sounds good, thank you.

Also, do you know of any professional bike fitting shops? Ones that can fit me with the correct seat post and stem setup? Like if I need to have a setback seat post or shorter/longer stem??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## camping biker

I haven't ridden in Forney in a long time, but I think they still have an annual road race and chili festival. They got a nice little park there, for the kids, but I haven't done a road ride there in 5 years. 


Try Don Johles Bike World (garland at beltline&broadway near I30) Don Johles DJs Bike World Cannondale GT Schwinn Diamondback Raleigh Hoffman Redline Mongoose Shimano SRAM Accessories BMX Road Mountain Cruiser ATB Cycling Bicycle Shop Bike Repair Dallas Garland DFW Metroplex Texas TX


----------

